# Side effects of clomid - a list



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi

I know I'm not a clomid chickee anymore (moved on to being an ivf bird now  ) but I noticed get lots of questions about clomid side effects...so thought I'd post a list that I found...

Mood swings are a very very common side effect of clomid         
Ovulation pain in the lower abdomen (also known as mittelschmerz)
Hot flushes 
Abdominal discomfort (swelling or bloating)
Nausea and vomiting
Breast discomfort (heavy, tender) (.)(.)
Visual disturbances (blurred vision)
Headaches
Dizziness 
Nervous tension 
Insomnia (vivid dreams)
Tiredness
Skin reactions such as rash and itch
Spotting of blood between periods 
Heavy or painful periods

Clomid can also cause cervical mucus to dry up.

Ovulation pain can include other side effects such as frequent peeing, lower back & upper leg ache/pains, sharp stabbing or shooting pains in ovaries, abdomen...amongst other symptoms. 

Side effects can vary person to person, month to month.


Good luck to everyone 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## CAROLE-ANNE

Thanks Nat, im sure women out there who are new to using Clomid will appreciate you posting the side affects , its good to know your not alone

XXXX


----------



## flowerpot

Suzie, any chance this could be pinned and locked? xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki




----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©




----------



## Suzie

sorry only just seen this 

i will make it sticky minxy as if i lock it no one can add to it if they wish 

xx


----------



## bendybird

These can also be found on the info sheet which comes with the tablets!

Bendybird.x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

bendybird...not everyone seems to get the info sheets with the pills which is why I posted 

Here's some more info...

http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/medicines/100000536.html

/links


----------



## SdB

HI 
Wondered if you could help me - I have been on clomid (100mg) for the last 3 months, but I have noticed that my cycle is now becoming irregular - from 28 days - to 31. Is this normal?
Have just been given another 3 months which I must start tomorrow.

Also not sure if I can use my Personna machine?


----------



## Kitten 41

How spooky!!

I am on month two of clomid and I have noticed that my cycle has gone from a very regular 28 days to 31/32 days.  It must be the clomid!!!   Glad that you posted that as I was a bit worried as what had happened..

Anyone else noticed the same??


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

clomid can sometimes lengthen or shorten cycle lengths...


----------



## amron

I've been on clomid on and off several times, I did have ireggular periods before and each time I start a coarse they get even more irattic 40 to 60 days have been my last 2 cycles


----------



## Maxfax

Hi Kitten 41 and SdB, I am new to this site and on chlomid. I noticed your posts. I have done three months, my cycle was 35 - 42 days before I started the chlomid. The first two cycles were 31 days and the third was 29 days. I thought it was odd too so glad you both posted! Thanks and hope the chlomid will bring you the result you so hope for.
Maxfax


----------



## steph33

hi 
i was only on clomid for 3 months as i had side effects my cycle stared at d30-d36 
but i only had i cycle whilst on clomid
steph


----------



## jocole69

I'm a bang on 26 day cycle girl normally, including 2 months on clomid, now had a 29 day one on my 3rd month - so it's lengthened mine too     gets you going as well, how annoying!!  

Thanks for this list Minxy - i never had any info sheet with my Clomid    Jo xx


Update - Currently on cycle 5 of Clomid and its been the worse for s/e's - bloating, tiredness, dizziness, migraine and severe mood swings GRRRR      

May not bother with the last lot......  Jo xx


----------



## frenchie8

Hi
I am new to this site and glad I found it.

I've found your list very useful. I just started using clomid myself and have experienced some of the symptoms mentioned such as abdominal cramps and hot flushes. I've also started being very irritable which I hate being.

I'm hoping it will be worth it at the end.  

If anyone out there have succeeded to conceive with clomid, let me know.

TCHAO for now


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat

Ive never read this thread before as I dont get any nasty side effects.  However, I do have one to add to the list:

Increased appetite

When I went on Clomid again last year i gained 40lbs in 4 months!  Not all down to eating a bad diet but just eating much more than usual!  Infertility consultant confirmed this was probably down to the Clomid increasing appetite.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## Mrs Nikki

Depression


----------



## SMELLY

Hiya Lovelies
I fell pg on my 2nd cycle of Clomid but sadly lost our little peanut at 10 weeks. I hope, despite the sadness that we experienced, that it gives others hope that Clomid can work for some couples, even at times when you think your never going to get there.
Ive found this 4th cycle of clomid after the m/c v.v.different than my other 3 cycles. I'm much more tetchy, bloated and anxious than before but obviously hormones have been on abit of a rollercoaster the last few months to say the least. Anyway sorry girls, i'm rambling now. 
One thing i have found that really, really helps is Shiatsu massage once a week. It just totally chills you out and just makes you feel energised and balanced again. 
xx


----------



## Lilpalf

I got pregnant on the first cycle of clomid but unfortunately m/c at 5.5 weeks.  On my 2nd cycle now and I'm really nervous


----------



## Juniper

Sorry to hear about your m/c Lilpalf.

Wishing you all the best for your next round.

Juniper


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I constantly get all of those side effects! Brilliant idea to post that Minxy


----------



## melissa j

Girls really glad to see side effects of clomid posted as I was beginning to get quite nervous on the pills.  I have had really bad visual disturbances at night. I would be grand through daytime then at night after lying in dark for a period of time when i get up to go to the loo the light sends my eyes crazy, its like a prolonged image of everything i look at, for example if i moved my hand in front of my eyes i would see 10 shadow hands following it!!! I was quite worried, should I discontinue use Thing is it only happens at nite so i wouldn't have noticed it had I not been up at loo with light on.  By the 5th tablet each month my eyes are lethal.  Other than that insomnia and hot flushes (though quite mild).

Anyone had ovary enlargement??


----------



## i wish

Hi Guys!

Haven't posted in ages but have been reading lots about you all and wishing all for our BFP's. 

That hand experience must have been scary but thankfully you know that it is a side effect.

Am intruged about the ovary enlargement. I've started to feeling a little concerned this month as I am still having twinges, just like when I ov. I know that I have ov though on cd14 and am now on cd 20 but am still getting these twinges, what can it be, or just another side effect?! I normally experience AF cramps about 2 days after ov.

Take Care


----------



## melissa j

I have the constant twinges also.  Bar a few days after AF when I am pain free the rest of the month (a good 3 wks) I have Mild AF pains leading up to AF.  It must be another side effect, it does say in the leaflet ovulating "mittelschmerz" is exaggerated on clomid.  I was worrying about enlarged ovaries also as each AF since starting clomid as been severly sore, and on one website about side effects it says enlarged ovaries causes severe pain with each cyclic period.  My AF is now so sore (like it never has been ever) even painkillers dont numb it.  I havent been monitored for the last 3 rounds so I wrecken a scan would be required to check ovaries are ok.


----------



## i wish

Hi Melissa,

The pain doesn't sound v pleasant. Def go and talk to someone, r u booked into have a scan or see anyone soon?

Look after yourself


----------



## janie77

Hi 

I am on my first cycle of Clomid and so far have been lucky and not had too many s/e.  However the past 2 days I have felt so bloated and I'm sure my tummy is swollen - all of my clothes feel really tight and I just feel so uncomfortable and full.  Anyone got any idea how long this should last - I thought it was a bit weird to get this s/e at this point in my cycle (cd21), but maybe this is normal?

Thanks
Jane x


----------



## flowerpot

Melissa - eye disturbance is one s/e that you should see your doctor about. the leaflet in with the tablets says it shouldnt be ignored.

Janie - have you tried peppermint tea?


----------



## janie77

Flower thanks for that - I haven't tried it but I will now.


----------



## flowerpot

Definitely worth a try, brilliant for bloating  xxx


----------



## Kissy Bear

Thank you for adding the side effects of Clomid... I have found this to be very useful as the tablets I received did not have the leaflet...

So far I have had nausea, stabbing pains in ovaries (on Day 3 only) and hot flushes... and who knows maybe a baby!


----------



## Sassybird

Thanks for the list of side effects. I've been having really bad nightmares and vivid dreams for the past 4 nights, very upsetting. 

At least I know that clomid could have a part to play in it. Although i would have thought it would have been closer to taking the tablets when af was here rather than on the 2ww! 

Sassy.x.


----------



## melissa j

flower pot stop you are scaring me!!! i know it does say that on the leaflet abt eye disturbances but i am trying to ignore it!!! i finished this mths dose on monday and, although now not as severe, i still have it. At nite and each morning coming from dark to light i see dark multiple images of everything i look at. Prev 3 mths it was just at nite time and on the 5th tab but this mth is 1st thing in morn and nite and has not eased from stopping on monday. Thing is i reckon more could have this side effect but wouldnt notice it unless stimulated by bright light after periods in dark. I will post some good sites of all side effects of clomid i have been reading.

[br]: 17/08/06, 19:47A SITE FULL OF USEFUL TO KNOW SIDE EFFECTS OF CLOMID FOR ANYONE WHO MAYBE WORRIED OR CONCERNED OR FRIGHTENED TO DEATH WITH STRANGE PREDATOR SIGHT LIKE ME   

http://emc.medicines.org.uk/emc/assets/c/html/displaydoc.asp?DocumentID=820


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

There's another site with all the side effects included at the beginning of this thread...here it is again...

http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/medicines/100000536.html

I would try not to scare yourself with reading too much into every single side effect...even if only one person experienced a particular side effect, they have to list it...you may experience some or none and they can vary month to month, person to person...


----------



## Ipswichbabe

Can i ask when do the symptons occur??
I had mood swings and sickness whilst actually taking it, but after the 5th day of taking i was normal and fine back to me!! But M/C at 6wks, and now AF is irregular, cycles have been 15 days long, not had any other symptons since taking teh pills!!

Can clomid cause AF to be irregular??


----------



## Dawn01

Hi,

I am on my 4th month of clomid. I'm surprised that me & DH have both survived the 1st 3months of it, the mood swings have been so severe  

I have been scanned this month on day 9 and told that I have 2 good sized follicles   but that my womb lining is very thin 

Does anybody know whether Clomid can cause thin womb lining ?

thanks


----------



## aitchaitch

Hi - I have had 2 x 3 moths of Clomid - my periods were all over the place - anything from 32 - 38 days before Clomid but once I started taking it they have all been 31 days so made them a bit more regular. TTC baby #2 had 6 motnhs Clomid now on 2nd month of Tamoxifen - husband booked in for SA next week + I have to wait for an xray (with dye_ next month. 

Conceived beautiful baby boy #1 naturally - did take 10 months of trying - that was 3 years ago ! been trying for #2 for 2 years. Suffered Pre-eclampsia in 1st pregnancy baby delivered by C-section @ 33 weeks 3 days - in NICU incubator 4 weeks so major problems just little @ 3lbs 1oz but now happy and healthy 3 old  - just waiting for a little brother or sister .............


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Dawn01 said:


> Does anybody know whether Clomid can cause thin womb lining ?


I take evening primrose to thicken up womb lining.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

*Dawn*

One of the side effects of clomid is that it may cause a thinner womb lining and it may cause cm to dry up - however, this doesn't happen to everyone.

*sailaice*

EPO should only be taken up until ovulation and not through the 2ww as it may cause uterine contractions. Selenium is good for promoting a healthy womb lining.

*aitchaitch*

You may want to post your message as a new topic to introduce yourself. This thread is a pinned thread with information regarding possible side effects of clomid and your message may not be seen by many people - this is an old thread so quite a few people will already have read it.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## sweet kitty

girls is this normal 

Ovulation pain can include other side effects such as frequent peeing, lower back & upper leg ache/pains, sharp stabbing or shooting pains in ovaries, abdomen...amongst other symptoms.


----------



## Ipswichbabe

Ive used Clomid twice, the 1st time had all the symptons!! the 2nd time nothing!!!


----------



## sweet kitty

ive sorted it now ive read a message minxy has put its normal xxxx


----------



## wendycat

Oooooooh I'm starting clomid on my next AF, now I am dreading it! How many peaple get symptoms? Is it survivable? 
  Oh well, i guess the means justifies the end result, i would crawl on my belly over burning coals for a child, whats a little blurred vision, headaches, puking, weight gain, ovary pain and bloating?!


----------



## Lolly2

hi mine r not that bad, mostly hot flushes and a bit moody, also have gone off my food a lot - quite a good thing tho. i don't have any ovu pains (coz i haven't been on a strong enough dose 2 ovulate apparently  ) but now they have upped my does and i have been havin some pains for a few days but they are quite mild - so i guess i haven't ovulated again??


----------



## sweet kitty

hi everyone well day cd 15 ive got like af pains this is 2nd day now . did have pain in right ovary area yesterday then led into back ache in the night , today feels like af . ive got constant dead ache pain in my lower back right ovary little pain now left is started to hurt alittle . 
not sure if anyone understands what im getting at but for you who have had stim injections before for iui or ivf thats the feeling .. warming sensation in the back area [ think thats my kidneys , ] 
im hoping this is normal on clomid as b4 on clomid i got no se at all and it never did ought to my ovarys not even a bit .. but im on metformin and was told helps clomid work if it did not work b4 . so wondering can it be working as in me ovulating or shall i get it checked out .. 
i can live with the pain at the mo . 
any thoughts .. any advice minxy


----------



## Tracey268

Hi all, 

I'm a total newbie on this site   and just wanted to add my bit to Natasha's list of Clomid's side-effects.

I had particularly severe side-effects on my first cycle and by Day 3 I'd become so depressed & withdrawn that I couldn't even get myself out of the house! (I'm usually a happy-go-lucky person so it was a big shock for me to feel like that.)

Following medical advice I reduced the dose in cycle No.2 & was fine, but no CM, so I decided to go back to the original dose on cycle no. 3 & prepared myself for feeling awful again. Thankfully though, I didn't really notice any side-effects with the 3rd cycle & also didn't get pregnant either  

So, if anyone out there gets like I did on their 1st cycle of clomid please try not to despair- you're not going mad- it is the drugs!
Good luck to everyone & hope clomid works for you!

Tracey


----------



## vicster

I totally agree!

I was the same - felt so drugged out on the first cycle that I kept forgetting what I was doing, couldn't keep my head up at work, slurred speech and felt like I was walking on cotton wool!

The next cycles (on the same dose) have been much better and so although the side effects vary for everyone please, as so yes as  the lovely Tracey says, try not to despair!!

Lots of  

Victser
x


----------



## Rosie P

Hi girls. I agree with this too. I've been different every month - sometimes loads of side effects, sometimes a few and sometimes none. I can honestly say no 2 cycles have been the same. Otherwise I think I may have gone   by now (some would say I had but they would be wrong)  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Viking Girl

Hi All,

Side effects have not been too bad so far for me!

1st month - allergeric reaction on my face and just generally washed out, but this stopped as soon as I stopped taking the pills. BFN unfortunately, but we did get a bit excited as my cycle went from 29 days (ever since my lap/dye) to 32 days. That has been the cruelest bit!

This month - no problems at all while I was taking the pills (well, I was on hols in the Maldives at the time, so I could have put up with anything I was that chilled out!). Since I finished the pills, I have been having twinges in my lower back (RHS) which has felt like someone is stabbing me in the kidneys! Comes and goes through... not sure if Clomid related though!

Karen xx


----------



## Rosie P

Hi Karen. Yes Clomid can lengthen your cycles and also I've noticed that no 2 cycles have been the same length.

Not hears of pains in the kidneys being a side effect of Clomid. Might be worth a visit to the GP to be on the safe side.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## vicster

Just thought I'd share a very evil   side effect that I get in the Clomid 2ww.......

morning sickness: not actually being sick but waking up in the very early hours feeling very nauseaus and with sore (.)(.) - exactly like how I felt a month or so into my pregnancies.

I wish I could see it as a positive sign but I had exactly the same symptoms in both my clomid cycles so far which were BFNs.

How evil and nasty!!!   

Has anyone had to cope with this too??


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ooh yes I have had that in the middle of the night   was hoping it could be a sign of BFP..but we should know by now it is never that simple  

Still thinking                  
for all of us. 

Cat x


----------



## fedupofbeingananny!

Hello All,

I'm new here and as you can probably guess from the name have worked as a nanny for ages and am now well up for having my own little treasures (or horrors!!!!!!!!   ) 

I am in the very early stages of receiving help from the docs and fertility specialists etc and am just about to commence with Clomid..... after reading this thread, I must admit I am a little worried about taking it now!!!! I realise that everyone reacts totally differently but none the less, I still find the whole side effect aspect scary!

HEEEEEEEELLLLLPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rosie P

Hi. Welcome to FF and to the Clomid board. You will find the ladies here really supportive, helpful and friendly. Some people have minimal side effects and others more, and most differ each cycle. Hopefully you won't be too affected by them.

Please come and join us on this thread, where all the lovely Clomid ladies chat and keep eachother sane: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=83000.480

Rosie. xxx


----------



## fedupofbeingananny!

Thanks so much, I have just posted a really babbled and long winded reply so you may possibly regret telling me of this post!  

Talk about verbal diarrhoea! Once it started it just didn't stop! So sorry for babbling on and on and on for so long!


----------



## Deb P.

vicster said:


> Just thought I'd share a very evil  side effect that I get in the Clomid 2ww.......
> 
> morning sickness: not actually being sick but waking up in the very early hours feeling very nauseaus and with sore (.)(.) - exactly like how I felt a month or so into my pregnancies.
> 
> Has anyone had to cope with this too??


Hi, I'm new to this forum and on my first month of Clomid, but I'm getting the same s/e. Also feel very tired all the time, just want to curl up and go to sleep in my office all day! No other s/e so far. Good luck to everyone, we'll get there


----------



## Rosie P

Hi Deb. Welcome to the Clomid board. Sorry the Clomid s/effects are getting you. 

Why don't you come and chat with the other Clomid ladies here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=83000.585

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat

I can empathise with the sleepy one ..I am constantly tired !


----------



## Nix76

Me too - fell asleep at 3.30pm on the train the other day and missed my stop and had to turn around and come back again


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Ahhh blsss you x


----------



## NuttyJo

has anyone had a sore armpit from clomid?!! weird question i know but mines been realy sore these past couple of days and dont know why!     

i am also constantly tired (although i dont mind as its an excuse to be lazy in bed all day   ) and i get horrid headaches but am trying to ignore them


----------



## fallen angel

Sorry Jo cant say Ive noticed the armpit thing but heres another odd one. I keep getting these overwhelming urges for   . I mean really strongly where I feel like I need it now and there! ive only noticed it happening during the days when Im taking the pills, and its not much good to me then as dh is at work anyway and im no where near ov day lol, but there you go. just another s/e of the crazy pills lol.


----------



## zoie

hi ive just started my first cycle of clomid and its gone well although ive been reading other peoples side sffects and thinking is it working?
when taking the tablets i was ok it was the very last pill on day 6 that i started to get tummy pains on and off 
my belly had been very tender but nothing else untill the end i spoke to ladie at hospital and she said sounds like your ovulating but i thought that its abit early plus i have not had the injection so hope i havent cause otherwise ive missed it!
i have my day 11 scan to check everything is ok i was wondering if anyone could tell me what normally happens after the scan as this is my first time round and have not got a clue


----------



## NuttyJo

zoie, i didnt get many symptoms until a day or so after taking the last tablet! i got headaches but that was about it. im also on my first cycle but i think it just varies from person to person and month to month. 

with regards to the scan i cant help you as im not having any   ive got to have the 21day blood tests instead which im not holding much hope for that they work as i dont think i ovulate regularily   

anyway good luck for your scan and lots of      for a bfp 

xxx


----------



## zoie

thank for the quick reply i think i have to have the scan cause im unexplained all my tests came back as me and hubby both ok and cause i ovulate i think they have to be carefull then again i could be wrong!
when did you start also i was wondering when do you know when your on your 2ww im abit confused


----------



## Nix76

Hi Zoie,

Everyones symptoms and side effects differ hun, so don't worry if you don't seem to have any!  They'll very from month to month probably.

I get scanned on CD12. If I have a follicle measuring 18mm or over and good lining then I am given my HCG jab and told to have BMS every day for the next 3 days.  If the follicles aren't large enough then I am called back for a re-scan until they have grown - I seem to vary every other month on when I ov so have sometimes had the jab on CD12 and sometimes not until CD20.

Good luck - come and say hi on the Clomid Girls thread !

Nix.


----------



## zoie

thanks for the info i have to have the jab aswell but my cycles are normally 30 days so dont know if that could affect the growth or anything will join in to clomid girls thanks


----------



## NuttyJo

just typed a long reply and then internet died!!! 

basically i think the 2ww is the 2 weeks after the day you ovulate? although i could be wrong! come and join us on the clomid thread as theres loads of us there and more experiance people than me! 

im on day 14 of my cycle so should be ovulating anyday now fingers crossed!


----------



## zoie

have gone to the clomid girls thread thanks for the advice im day 10 so not to far behind you hope to speaqk to you more often and then find out your result at the end of this month good luck!!


----------



## Viking Girl

Hi,

Anyone got any info on the effect on AF the first month AFTER you stop talking Clomid? Appreciate cycle length could be affected, but what about AF itself??

Karen


----------



## zoie

hi im on cd 16 and have noticed that my nipples are quite sensitive to touch 
its only my nipples not the breast it started on cd15 so ive had it for 2 days now i was wondering if this is a clomid syptom ?
i was wondering if this is a sign of ovulation cause i need to wee all the time aswell and i read somewhere that it could mean i have or am ovulating 
before i started clomid i only got sore breasts a week before my af was due
plase could anyone let me know if they had the same xx


----------



## fallen angel

Hi Zoie, I too had the same symptoms with my first cycle of clomid. Sore nipples, not full breast just nipples, and the peeing thing too so it could be just the clomid. It is so hard though as these symptoms also mimic pregnanacy symptoms, but only time will tell, but youre not alone with these symptoms hun,    for you hun, hope you get a bfp x


----------



## zoie

thanks for the     hope to speak to you soon again and let you know what other body functions ive started


----------



## NuttyJo

tmi alert....  

did anyone find that they were more wet down below whilst taking clomid? for the past week i have had lots of watery cm and not sure what it means. af still not arrived but did a test and was bfn   

im worrying why i havnt got af if im not pregnant. just wish it would arrive so i can get on with things


----------



## darkheaven

hiya all one side effect i get is terrible bk ache some times so bad feels like ur in labour just hope i dont have to stay on clomid to long lol


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE

It also thins the lining girls.  Mine was always normal before but on my last ivf cycle I was also given clomid to boost the response and it ruined my lining.  Was only 5.7 whereas before it was always 8 or 9 mm.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

.selenium tablets are a wonderful easy way of getting the lining thicker again..I tried brazil nuts but apart from gain weight they were not as effective as selenium tablets ..you can buy them from Holland and Barrett health food shops...once I was on selenium my lining improved by loads.


----------



## xmissnawtyx

Hi All
This is my 1st cycle of clomid..Taken my 5th tablet today..
Feel kinda strange as if i have just come off a really fast rollercoaster..
Been waking up in the night feeling really hot and a bit sicky.
I think today is the worst day just feel like i`m in my own little world and everything i do at work i muck up (ooops)
Hey ho  
Jayne


----------



## NuttyJo

hi jayne, why not come and join us on the clomid chat thread, link below

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=121494.510

good luck with the crazy pills!


----------



## NuttyJo

i know im probably the only one who this happens to but every month ive had clomid, i have been sick after ovulation. its always the day after and lasts a day or so. its pants!


----------



## gerkin

im on my second month of clomid i used it 5 yrs ago and conceived twins on it so i know it works well my cycles have gone mad im now 63 days between periods and have all the side effects its hell all my clomid mates i made are all pregnant so i don't have any one to talk to now its hell


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Gerkin hopefully being on clomid will help regulate them for you hunny x


----------



## mrstrellis

Although I got a BFN this month, I was quite pleased anyway: the Clomid gave me a proper ovulation and a 29-day cycle, rather than the usual ridiculously long ones.    

I start the happy pills again today... we shall see what happens this time.


----------



## juliamc

hi there
i was wondering if anyone could advise me if clomid would be helpful to me. ive recently had an operation to open up my tubes (as they were blocked) which my cons said went really well and thinks i have a good chance to conceive naturally. the thing is im not absolutly sure if im ovulating - its been three months since the op and ive been using ovulation predictor kits - which if im honest i think are quite difficult to use as its hard to tell if the test line is dark enough to count as a positive. i have regular periods, although quite long cyles (they range from anything between 28-35 days) and for the last three months i think ive ovulated - but not 100% sure. im wondering if i shold go on clomid to help me concieve naturally but dont want to take unneccesary drugs. i cant get to see my cons to discuss it with him until march so any advice would be really appreciated.
thanks
julia


----------



## wouldloveababycat

Have you tried charting your temps; I have never done this but some of the girls have and it showed them when they ovulated ..might be worth a go; come on the clomid thread and ask the girls I am sure someone will be able to give you some advice; or there is also some advice on the net I think how to chart including charts you can download..

Good luck hunny x
Cat


----------



## mrstrellis

juliamc said:


> ive been using ovulation predictor kits - which if im honest i think are quite difficult to use as its hard to tell if the test line is dark enough to count as a positive.


I think you know when it is positive: the test line has to be unambiguously darker than the reference line. I certainly noticed the difference on Clomid as I'd always been unsure whether it was positive or not before.

If the line is fainter, I don't think it's like a pregnancy test where any line, no matter how faint, is a BFP.


----------



## 16crab

So much info here, thanks ladies!!

I just want to add two cents re: the thinning of lining.  Now on my second cycle of clomid (1st one was 50 mg, this one was 100mg) and both times they found the lining thin and prescribed Estrace - brand name for an estrogen pill that is inserted vaginally for 7 days. It worked GREAT - last month they actually told me to take it every other day and in the end stopped me before I even did all 7 pills.

I'm in Canada - don't know if they would prescribe this in Britain, but if Clomid is thinning your lining it's worth an ask.
Good luck!
Deb


----------



## ccoombes

just wanted to add hair thining is also a side effect!    I had a shock when it started coming out when combing it, but apparently it is something that can happen, just wnated to et you know so you dont have the shock i did!!!


----------



## kate28

i just read out the list to my husband   who says he thinks i have all of these side effects at least once a month any way so we may as well go for it


----------



## Donna C

Thank you for the list. It drives me crazy not knowing what may be Clomis symptoms or potential pregnancy symptoms. I think everyone is the same and its easy to read too much into it. I think, if I was giving myself any advice Id suggest that although you have to stay positive, you should never allow yourself to think you might be pregnant until you have taken the test and have a positive result. It saves alot of dissappointment. Just speaking from experience.

Wishing you all the best of luck and plenty of fairy dust with added wings X X X


----------



## PINK-LADY

This is my 1st cycle on clomid,and i took my last tablet this morning. Yesterday and the day before i was getting pain in my right breast which i have had before-the docs have told me its cyclical breast pain(but i havent had it for a few months) but this one i have had constantly for 2 days but i have got up this morning and its gone. So far i dont seem to have had any bad side effects-no mood changes (which i think dh is thankful for!!),just a few pains low down in my tummy on the first 2 days.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

One of the side effects is that it can also thin your endometrium lining
L x


----------



## Linzxxxx

Hi

Im on cycle 3 and the side effects ive had so far are.... are you ready...
SPOTS - my face is covered in them and I never used to get them!
Trapped wind and wind  
Stomach pains and aches  
Dizzyness  
Hot sweats  
Being mardy  
Being clingy  
Being snappy  
Really ive turned into something evil, and ugly too with a face full of spots  
Hopefully it will all be worth it, all I can do its keep my fingers crossed and the spot cream close  
Good luck with these naughty but nice little tablets


----------



## cleg

goodluck to you to hunny   stick at it    it'll all be worth it  

xxx


----------



## sarahc

I am taking my 3rd cycle of clomid, I am feeling really nauseus as the day goes on - gets worse towards tea time. I don't remember this with either cycle before and I'm feeling very groggy today.

Is it a side effect so early on, I am taking tablet 4 tonight. I also have awful insomnia and suppose some of it may be because I am so tired!!
thanks sarah x x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

sarahc said:


> I am taking my 3rd cycle of clomid, I am feeling really nauseus as the day goes on - gets worse towards tea time. I don't remember this with either cycle before and I'm feeling very groggy today.
> 
> Is it a side effect so early on, I am taking tablet 4 tonight. I also have awful insomnia and suppose some of it may be because I am so tired!!
> thanks sarah x x


Yep, could well be side effects.....we all respond differently and each cycle can vary too.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## abbybella

As well as the usual wonderful side effects I get a really sexy face rash (usually on half my face) Around ovulation!

Oh it makes us sooo sexy for our dear husbands


----------



## hopeful07

saves on opk for you abbybella!!!!  

i went out for a few wines with afrend last night and have spent the whole day vomitting  

am normally ok .....anyone else had this ?

xxx


----------



## abbybella

Yes hopeful I cannot drink anymore! I have been out twice since I have been on clomid and each time I vomited and was really ill! And I'm not normally.

Think it may do something with alcohol tolerance? Its really annoying   So not only do we feel like rubbish all month we can't even go out with the girls for a few drinks anymore!


----------



## PINK-LADY

I have a chinful of spots and also in the back of my neck, in my hairline and they are driving me NUTS!!!!!


----------



## Suzejdc

Hi Pink lady, 

I know exactly what you mean. I got them bad on my chin, my left cheek, and neck and I once had a really nasty one behind my ear. YUK!!

I tried every skin care product going, and finally found a combination of Liz Earle and Dr Hauschka does the trick. I still get the odd nut job spot (and god they hurt) but on the whole, my skin looks loads better. 

LE and Dr H are both totally organic and natural products, no chemicals and so far so good. If I had to name one holy grail product its the Dr H Normalizing Day Oil. Its an oil you apply to your face and neck in the morning - its sounds wrong, but by applyinmg 'good' oil, it sends a message to your skin to tell it to stop over producing oil which is what causes the spots. 

Good lUck, hope this helps!


----------



## PINK-LADY

thanks suzejcd ill have a look out for that!! Usually i take oxytetracyclene for my skin but with us TTC i cant take it,but my skin hasnt been as bad as it is at the moment for ages


----------



## Suzejdc

Hi Pink Lady,

No worries! I also meant to say that you can get both Liz Earle and Dr Hauschka in trial sizes. Gives you a chance to try them out and see if they make any difference before splashing out on the full size products. Both products are available from mail order or in bigger branches of John Lewis.

If you do try the DR Hauschka trail size, go for the oily skin one.

Another reason for using products like these is that you can continue to use them WHEN we get pregnant as there is nothing bad in them.

Anyway, good luck!  

Suze


----------



## PINK-LADY

thanks chick xxx


----------



## KaTiEE

Hello
Has anyone had any skin rash problems with clomid? I'm on my 4th cycle and have come out in a bumpy itchy rash on my arms - I think it might be a reaction to the sun because it started after I did some gardening on Sunday and the rash is only on the part of my arms that would have been in the sun. I don't know if it's to do with clomid or not, but I've never had anything like it before now. It's driving me mad, sooooo itchy!
Katie x


----------



## cleg

Katie i think some of the girls have noticed a change in there skin, if it persists see your GP  

how are you doing ?

xxx


----------



## KaTiEE

Hi cleg

I'm OK, apart from the itching    It's 2ww time for me, so keeping fingers crossed! I haven't had the energy to write here this cycle (has been a tough one emotionally), so have just been lurking. How are you?

 Katie x


----------



## cleg

im good

you just takecare you hear me    

xxx


----------



## Greyhounds

Hi ladies, having a bit on a panic. 
Can I ask if Clomid shortened your actual period? Mine usually lasts for 5-6 days but today (CD4) it's all but gone! I am due to have IUI treatment on Friday but I don't know if to panic or not and start using OPKs as from tomorrow in case I ovulate before my monitoring scan on Thursday.  I'm so scared the clinic will miss the egg!


----------



## Dippy Duck

Hi Ladies,

Im so glad I found this site. I hope to finally start Clomid in June and found this thread. Its great to know what side effects I could possibly get.

I can't wait to finally be able to start my TX journey, we have been waiting well over a year to have all the tests etc done. Hope you all don't me mind posting on here considering I haven't started on it yet.

Hope you are all having a great weekend, take care   XXX


----------



## NuttyJo

hi gillydaffodil

dont panic! clomid can do some weird and wonderful things to your cycle and its not uncommon for it to shorten or lengthen it so try not to worry! mine lasted 2 days on one cycle after taking it   but even if it does shorten it, still take the pills on the days you are advised. good luck


----------



## Imple

This is a fab thread, thank you, have only just noticed it (d'oh!)
Now I know why I was having VERY weird dreams (about people being poked with fish slices, of all things) a couple of weeks back, why my ovulation seems to hurt much more and why my cycle's gone for a Burton!  
At doctors on Monday to collect test results, will hopefully try and find out a bit more about my levels and things and stop me being in the dark so much  

Good luck everyone


----------



## cleg

glad you found it of help hun  hope your bloods come back with good news + i will leave you the link for the chit vchat thread we have going on this board, feel free to jump in + intro yourself  ~ http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=139611.390

xxx


----------



## Imple

Cheers chick for the reply, will come and say hello properly once I'm done doing dinner  
xx


----------



## skairdykat

I've found my AF to be shorter than usual too. Mines usually lasts for around six days, but I'm only on CD4 and it's pretty much gone   . I've only taken 3 tabs as well lol. Does that mean I'll probably ovualte earlier than normal too?

Also, for the last couple of days when I wash my hair in the morning I see loads, and I mean loads of hair coming out. And later when I straighten it I end up with loads on my clothes. I always have some hair loss but nothing like it's been for the past coupld of days. Could it be the Clomid? I've only had 3 tabs though and I didn't think it would affect me so quickly if it is.


----------



## wouldloveababycat

My AF went from being regularly 2 wks long before clomid to being about 3 days on clomid ..I think its pretty common  

Cat x


----------



## butterflywings

Hiya
        Since my last ivf my periods are up the shoot, my periods have always been light and lasted 5 days, But since July my period now only lasts 2 days. I have started Clomid and my doctor said to take it day 5 of my cycle for 5 days 50mg.
The thing is i am not on my period on day 5 ..is that ok?
i have just started it yesterday as it was day 5 even though my period had stopped.. and so far the only side affect i have (although a horrible side affect) i have this enormous headache my head feels like someone has whacked an axe right through the middle of my head..
xxxxx


----------



## cwsg

Hi just to ad to this thread

Clomid has caused me a cyst, or at least made a cyst grow, i think i may have experienced hair loss, my ovulation had been dalayed, still not come and i'm on day 28 of my cycle, this may mean that my cycle could be 38 days, where as it is usually 27.

cwsg

I am considering taking a half dose of HGC on my next IUI, which starts on my next cycle.


----------



## butterflywings

Clomid seems to affect us all in so many different ways  

This month i have done the ovulation tests and according to them ive been ovulating every day since day 11... crazy  although im enjoying the BMS   

I did another test today and still comes up im ovulating.. does the clomid cause that cause normally i only show up day 13 and 14?

xxxx


----------



## Shellebell

Hiya Butterflywings

Have you ever been dg with PCOS/PCO hun  
This is common for me as I have PCOS and it is a known factor with opk's


----------



## butterflywings

i was diagnosed with pcos about 9 yrs ago..but since then ive been told im more multicystic then polycystic 
so lord knows.. the opk showing pos all them days has only happened since taking clomid even shows up today  
never mind extra BMS wont harm and gives the sperm better chance of renewing and being strong  
xxxx


----------



## Shellebell

merged/started a new thread
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=170614.0


----------

